# Patient Digital Privacy Breach



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

According to Bitdefender's Hot For Security website, "A health care employee at the Ohio Health Care Clinic was fired because he breached the patients privacy by snooping through the patient's health care records." The employee was in violation of the HIPPA Law. Patient Privacy Breach


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Health care seems to be under attack often with issues of identity theft being a concern.

Locally, Premier Health was hacked earlier this summer. 
And of course, my info was among the data base stolen.
I was notified recently.
( not to worry, I've had to take security measures from a prior hack attack )

https://healthitsecurity.com/news/ransomware-hackers-post-data-from-2-providers-device-manufacturer

skip down the page to the heading:
* Premier Health Partners Investigating Email Hack *


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Johnny b said:


> Health care seems to be under attack often with issues of identity theft being a concern.
> 
> Locally, Premier Health was hacked earlier this summer.
> And of course, my info was among the data base stolen.
> ...


That's terrible John, I hope the attackers were unable to steal any personal info from you.
I didn't realize so much of this is happening in health care settings. I actually thought something like this was rare but I guess not.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

From the letter I got from Premier Health, my personal info was among others accessed but, they claim from investigation, none has been used by these hackers yet.

Ransomware attacks also are becoming a problem for medical facilities.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Professionalgirl said:


> That's terrible John, I hope the attackers were unable to steal any personal info from you.
> I didn't realize so much of this is happening in health care settings. I actually thought something like this was rare but I guess not.


It happens more than you think, but you may not see it in the news unless it's a big HIPAA fine. Ransomware seems to be specifically targeting hospitals, but haven't seen much recently

To mention a question you get in HIPAA training, say if John were working in a doctor setting and saw on Tina's record that she is pregnant and John sends her a message congratulating her even though she never told John... that is a HIPAA violation. Even something as small as that can get you in a world of hurt, though probably would not make the news.



AlikerStone said:


> I heard something about this case, we have something similar also happened to an employee of the local hospital. But he didn't do it on purpose


I have removed your post because we do not allow spam/advertising.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I'd read several weeks ago of Kroger Pharmacy being hacked.
Just got the letter my ID was among the data base stolen.

The letter informs me the thieves got everything but my credit card number (  ).
That would be my name, email address, phone number, home address, date of birth, 'information to process insurance claims', prescription info, prescribing doctor, medication names and dates, medical history, and 'certain' clinical tests ( ? ).

They advised me to be 'vigilant'.
I also get a free 24 month membership to Experian's IdentityWorks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Johnny b said:


> ...
> I also get a free 24 month membership to Experian's IdentityWorks.
> ...


Read the fine print on that... When Experian got hacked, they offered free monitoring for a year... but in the fine print to set it up you would also waive your right to sue them if memory serves from any other data breaches.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I remember that....
Despicable.
But it's a 'damned if you do, damned if you don't, scenario.
With out any monitoring, it can be argued a lax attitude toward security.

My credit history is already being monitored and account access to the big three monitor services ( there is also a smaller fourth) frozen, so I haven't decided if I'll take them up on the offer.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Not in the healthcare field, but still PI related:

Customers for MI Bank Personal Info leaked, including SSNs

This included people that never banked with them directly (i.e. mortgage lenders selling the loans to other banks, etc) and their employees.


----------

